

Bitcoin might need a “Red Hat moment”: a Bitcoin Bank - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/tech-talk/93c10270057c

======
dylanhassinger
it's called Coinbase

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Coinbase is doing a great job, so far. I still think that there will also be a
need for a bigger, more estabilished company.

